# Duck Hunters...Watch out for Mottled Ducks!



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

From the Chronicle:
The ability to identify ducks, by species and sex, on the wing has always been a crucial waterfowling skill; it allows hunters to pick their most sought-after species, and, with bag limits restricting how many of some duck species can be taken each day, avoid violating the law.
For Texas duck hunters, that hard-earned skill promises to be particularly important during the first week of this year's waterfowl season . Shooting a "brown duck" without making certain it's not a mottled duck could prove costly.
Concerned about the status of mottled ducks, a species native to the Gulf Coast and commonly found on coastal marshes and prairies, federal waterfowl managers this past week mandated Texas prohibit hunters from taking mottled ducks during a portion of the 2009-10 duck season.
Part of the regulatory framework package for the 2009-10 waterfowl seasons the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service's regulations committee announced last week requires Texas to reduce its mottled duck harvest by 20 percent from what data say would be expected if waterfowlers were allowed to take one mottled duck per day for the entire 74-day duck season.
*Some days off-limits *

To accomplish that reduction, Texas will have to make mottled ducks an off-limits species during part of the season.
Because the majority of mottled ducks are taken early in the season, delaying allowing the take of mottled ducks for the first five days of the season would reduce overall harvest by the required 20 percent, said Paul Schmidt, USFWS assistant director for migratory bird management and a member of the service's regulations committee.
On the other hand, to accomplish a 20 percent reduction by placing the "off-limits" days at the end of the season, Texas would have to prohibit mottled duck harvest for the final 30 days of the 74-day duck season, said Dave Morrison, waterfowl program leader for Texas Parks and Wildlife Department.
Texas waterfowl managers will recommend putting the prohibition at the front of the season, making the birds off limits for the first five or seven days, said Vernon Bevill, who oversees TPWD's migratory bird programs.
*Problem is nothing new*

Federal and state waterfowl managers have been concerned about the mottled ducks' status for more than a decade. Native only to a band of coastal marsh and prairie from northern Mexico to Florida, mottled ducks have decreased in population as the bird's habitat has dis-appeared or been degraded. 
Federal and state waterfowl managers are involved in major efforts to improve methods of monitoring their population, including developing more reliable ways to estimate and track trends in populations across the birds' range.
Texas and Louisiana hold the vast majority of mottled ducks and account for about 90 percent of their annual harvest. Last season, Texas hunters took about 12,000 mottled ducks and Louisiana hunters almost 67,000, ac-cording to USFWS data.
Since 1985, Texas has limited hunters to one mottled duck per day. Louisiana has allowed taking as many as three per day.
The federal frameworks announced last week cut the limit in the Mississippi Flyway (which includes Louisiana) from a maximum of three per day to one per day but allows mottled duck harvest for the entire season.
Federal managers' concerns have been exacerbated by the damage recent hurricanes have caused to vital habitat in the heart of the species' range, said Schmidt.
"We want to ensure that we have and maintain a sustainable population," Schmidt said about the move to reduce harvest of the mottled ducks.
*Not all bad news*

The issues surrounding mottled ducks were the only discomforting news for Texas waterfowlers from the late-season frameworks.
Because of good-to-excellent habitat conditions on northern nesting grounds and overall strong populations of the 10 most populous duck species, federal regulators will allow a "liberal" duck season package for Texas and the rest of the Central Flyway, and a continuation of liberal goose hunting regulations.
The federal frameworks allow for a six-duck daily bag limit in Texas, up from the five-duck daily limit under which the state operated the past three seasons.
Because pintail and canvasback numbers are up, waterfowlers will be allowed to take one of each as part of their six-duck daily limit - something they haven't been able to do the past three seasons.
Also, the daily bag limit on wood ducks will go from two per day to three. The wood duck bag limit has not been that high in more than 70 years.
Eastern Texas will get a 107-day season for snow and Canada geese, with daily bag limits remaining at 20 "light" (snow, blue Ross) geese and three Canada geese per day.
For white-fronted geese (speckle-bellies), federal frameworks allow Texas to choose a 72-day hunting season with a two-bird bag limit or an 86-day season with a one-specklebelly bag. 
The nine-member Texas Parks and Wildlife Commission will decide the state's 2009-10 duck and goose season dates and bag limits at its Aug. 27 public meeting in Fort Worth.

*PROPOSED SEASON DATES*

*DUCK *
*• North Zone:* Oct. 31-Nov. 29 and Dec. 12-Jan. 24; youth-only season, Oct. 24-25.
*• South Zone:* Oct. 31-Nov. 29 and Dec.12-Jan. 24; youth-only, Oct. 24-25.
*• High Plains Mallard Management Unit:* Oct. 24-25 and Oct. 30-Jan.24; youth-only Oct. 17-18.
• Bag limit: Six per day, with no more than five mallards (not more than two mallard hens), three wood ducks, two scaup, two redheads, one pintail, one canvasback and one "dusky' (mottled, black, Mexican) duck.
*GOOSE *
*• Eastern Zone:* Light geese (snow, blue, Ross), Oct. 31-Jan. 24; White-fronted geese, Oct. 31-Jan. 10; Canada geese, Oct. 31-Jan. 24. Daily bag limit: 20 light geese, two white-fronted geese, three Canada geese.
*• Western Zone:* All geese, Nov. 7-Feb. 7. Daily bag limit: 20 "light" geese, four Canada geese, one white-fronted goose.
• Light goose conservation zone: Eastern Zone, Feb. 1- March 28; Western Zone: Feb. 8 - March 28.


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info I find it intresting that LA could kill 3 I guess they are only having trouble in Texas.
TRW:biggrin:


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm not sure I buy that the first 5 days will reduce mottled harvest by 20%. There are going to be an unbelievable amount of mottled ducks stomped into the marsh. Novice hunters would have a MUCH easier time making a proper ID during January when most ducks show color and mottled ducks have a very black appearance and are much more elusive.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

capn said:


> I'm not sure I buy that the first 5 days will reduce mottled harvest by 20%. There are going to be an unbelievable amount of mottled ducks stomped into the marsh. Novice hunters would have a MUCH easier time making a proper ID during January when most ducks show color and mottled ducks have a very black appearance and are much more elusive.


I agree 100%
I'm all about conserving the species but why is it always texas and no where else.
Is it just me or are duck and goose regs more liberal in other states of the some fly way....


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

It's just you.  You are likely thinking of Hunter's Choice, which was a 3 year experiment that ended last year. That regulation shaved 1 duck off of our total bag, but also allowed us to shoot pintails, canvasbacks, and mottleds all year every year. Give and take. Most of the seasoned waterfowlers I know actually preferred HC.

Of course, mottled duck harvest has always been much more liberal in Louisiana, but they are a different flyway.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

capn said:


> I'm not sure I buy that the first 5 days will reduce mottled harvest by 20%. There are going to be an unbelievable amount of mottled ducks stomped into the marsh. Novice hunters would have a MUCH easier time making a proper ID during January when most ducks show color and mottled ducks have a very black appearance and are much more elusive.


Who knows. At some point, (early) they become almost unkillable for guys in traditional blinds on the same old spots. This will save some, I imagine. Twenty percent sounds like a WAG.

I'm going to shoot a good one for the wall this year, banded if possible, and that's going to be it. My favorite duck to hunt, but they need a break. Plenty of other ducks.


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

Capn
I liked the hunters choice for one it makes someone Id the bird before they kill it and also provided a cushion if you had a few people in the blind 

Not sure La. should get a pass on mottle Ducks no matter what Flyway they are in due to they do not migrate like other ducks. 

TRW


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Levelwind said:


> Who knows. At some point, (early) they become almost unkillable for guys in traditional blinds on the same old spots. This will save some, I imagine. Twenty percent sounds like a WAG.


I totally agree... but do you trust those guys in traditional blinds to make the proper ID and lay off? I don't. The kind of hunters that actually kill them in the late season are the kind of hunters that can ID ducks.

Whatever is better for the ducks I'm good with.

TRW, in the article above it says that La limit will be cut to one mottled this year.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I agree. I like the HC season better. 
We have a ton of Mottled ducks on our property in Waller right now. Went out last Thursday and saw quite a few. I guess the Pintails will take a whacking in their place. I don't like to shoot mottled ducks too often. They seem way to easy to decoy!

On a side note:We need to be able to shoot whistlers during Teal season!


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Mottled ducks are my favorite bird, probably because a drake mottled duck was also my first duck. Man that was a long time ago! The last duck retrieved by my best dog was also a mottled duck. see pic 

Harvest studies that have been going on for years, maybe decades, show the majority (up to 80%) of all mottled ducks taken in Texas are shot during the first 2 weeks of the season. Find a copy of The Mottle Duck written by Charkes Stutzenbacher. It used to be availible for TP&W. Good read and great long term study done in southeast Texas/southwest La. Mr. Stutzenbacher was one great guy, you couldn't find a more fun person to hunt with. 

It is fair simple, they live in the same areas all year and wise up to us hunters quicker than birds that are migrating in or thru the area. They also know where to hang out and not get bothered. I have noticed a lot less birds around Jefferson County since Ike pounded thru here. Wouldn't hurt to lay off them for a few days and let them wise up.

Besides we get to shoot pintails again this year! Add in a 3 woodie bag limit and I'm going to make a few trips to some old wood duck spots above the lakes. That evens things up.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

You should see how many we have on my home golf course. At least a hundred.
The babies are already big..
You can drive a cart right up to them and get out within 30 ft and they wont fly adults and young.
Also a ton of whislers are there right now and some with tiny babies... Those are some beautiful ducks.


----------



## fowltalkguideservicetx (Jul 22, 2009)

I have also noticed the same thing about mottle ducks. I have seen them stay on certain parts of farms and almost become non social. I agree that they should open up whistlers during teal season I have two guys who call me one is from Iowa and one is from Jersey. Every year they are after whistlers, I tell them get here early its your best chance. This weekend on the golf course I sent them pictures they couldn't believe it. Its funny how different regions divide trophies from one group to an average bird to the others...
Teal Season = Pray for RAIN


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

I love mottles, think they decoy beautifully, kind of the greenhead of the south, and because my first band came from one !!!!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Had this one mounted in 2005 just in case they took them out of the bad limit.....The picture doesn't do the bird any justice.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Redfishr said:


> You should see how many we have on my home golf course. At least a hundred.
> The babies are already big..
> You can drive a cart right up to them and get out within 30 ft and they wont fly adults and young.
> Also a ton of whislers are there right now and some with tiny babies... Those are some beautiful ducks.


You must live in Pearland near Southwyck GC. They have the largest year round population of 'black mallards' I have ever seen. The lake by #9 green must keep close to 100.

For the most part, those who are not comfortable with ID will have to pass on all browns flying without a drake for ID. I know for some the hens can be easily ID'd, but a large percentage of duck hunters can not ID hens of any species in flight. Good habit anyway to shoot drakes when possible.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm always amazed at how many Mottled ducks I see fall from the sky on the public marshes down south during early Teal season.


----------



## KappaDave (Aug 29, 2005)

If they are dumb enough to shoot mottles their dumb enough to shoot anything. I'll never forget a couple years ago in East Matty. We we're wading the S.S. between Boiler and Burkheart opener of teal season. Heard wings, looked up and about dz. or so pintail floating over headed towards a cove. 'Bout 10 seconds later I hear a volly. Sure 'nuf... I saw 3 drop. All I did was shake my head and laugh.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I grew up shooting them and my grandfather who use to be a market hunter back in the early 1900's always called them "Black Mallards". My other grandfather being born and raised in South Louisiana called them the same thing.
Thats all I knew them by my whole life till recent years...And I still call them that.......
Sounds better to me.....


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

Me too redfishr. My dad always called them black ducks- I think way back when they used to be 75 points on a 100 point limit. Anyone remember? I know the teal, bluebills, etc. used to be (and i am almost positive) 10 points a piece.

I've been deer hunting the past 10 years and haven't done alot of dsuck/goose hunting since then. I plan on it this year- got to dust off my old duck calls and get some more decoys.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Your family and my family sound as if they grew in the same time frame.(Black Mallards)I have some pictures I need to scan one day that would raise your brow, but not on this site . It is my grandfather and years past.

I hunt in SW La. for the past 3 years, and we have a solid bunch, we will take one every now and then.



Redfishr said:


> I grew up shooting them and my grandfather who use to be a market hunter back in the early 1900's always called them "Black Mallards". My other grandfather being born and raised in South Louisiana called them the same thing.
> Thats all I knew them by my whole life till recent years...And I still call them that.......
> Sounds better to me.....


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Overboard said:


> Me too redfishr. My dad always called them black ducks- I think way back when they used to be 75 points on a 100 point limit. Anyone remember? I know the teal, bluebills, etc. used to be (and i am almost positive) 10 points a piece.
> 
> I've been deer hunting the past 10 years and haven't done alot of dsuck/goose hunting since then. I plan on it this year- got to dust off my old duck calls and get some more decoys.


I remember the point system well, but not what the mottled was! It was all about pintails for me back then. Five of us killed our fifty pintails with monotonous regularity hunting out of POC in those days.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Levelwind said:


> I remember the point system well, but not what the mottled was! It was all about pintails for me back then. Five of us killed our fifty pintails with monotonous regularity hunting out of POC in those days.


I'd be guessing, but my guess would be they were a 70 pt duck, like a hen mallard. I do remember the closed season on redheads, and Cans were a 100 pts.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

capn said:


> It's just you.  You are likely thinking of Hunter's Choice, which was a 3 year experiment that ended last year. That regulation shaved 1 duck off of our total bag, but also allowed us to shoot pintails, canvasbacks, and mottleds all year every year. Give and take. Most of the seasoned waterfowlers I know actually preferred HC.
> 
> Of course, mottled duck harvest has always been much more liberal in Louisiana, but they are a different flyway.


It shouldn't matter if Louisiana is in a different flyway, mottled ducks are native to the area and most, if any, don't migrate! Plus Louisiana has had numerous hurricanes in the past few years, which destoyed thousands of acres of wetlands that is their breeding grounds and habitat... sooo how is it they have been able to kill 3 for so long... its because Louisiana is VERY liberal in their game laws. Just look at their fish limits compared to Texas! Also, they still run dogs for deer in LA during certain times of the year... what other state does that ( there might be a few, but i'm not certain if any do).

On the other hand, I personally believe, after first hand experience of seeing how Hurricane Ike flooded the upper Texas coast, that the Mottled duck population would flurish coming into this year for the simple fact that 95% of the predatory animals that pose a threat to Mottled duck nests were erradicated with the flood waters and high salinity levels of Hurricane Ike. This theory of mine seems to back itself up because just this past weekend I was fishing a redfish tournament in the Sabine marshes and could not BELIEVE the number of Mottled ducks in the area! There were litterally flocks of 20 to 40 birds. I have never seen flocks of Mottled ducks that big! So I don't buy into the whole "Texas is regulated differently than Louisiana because its a different flyway"... it all has to do with the Parks and Wildlife department and the type of habitat your state offers.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Swamp Root said:


> It shouldn't matter if Louisiana is in a different flyway, mottled ducks are native to the area and most, if any, don't migrate! Plus Louisiana has had numerous hurricanes in the past few years, which destoyed thousands of acres of wetlands that is their breeding grounds and habitat... sooo how is it they have been able to kill 3 for so long... its because Louisiana is VERY liberal in their game laws. Just look at their fish limits compared to Texas! Also, they still run dogs for deer in LA during certain times of the year... what other state does that ( there might be a few, but i'm not certain if any do).


It has nothing to do with the state of La, since the regulations are federal. I do not know why 3 mottled ducks were previously allowed in the Miss flyway, but I suppose it has to do with how much more marsh (and therefore mottled ducks) La has in comparison to Texas. I do not know this for fact, but I suppose if one cared it wouldn't be all that difficult to find out.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

RedXCross said:


> Your family and my family sound as if they grew in the same time frame.(Black Mallards)I have some pictures I need to scan one day that would raise your brow, but not on this site . It is my grandfather and years past.
> 
> *I hunt in SW La. for the past 3 years*, and we have a solid bunch, we will take one every now and then.


Where at in SW LA. Born, raised, and guided for years.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

capn said:


> It has nothing to do with the state of La, since the regulations are federal. I do not know why 3 mottled ducks were previously allowed in the Miss flyway, but I suppose it has to do with how much more marsh (and therefore mottled ducks) La has in comparison to Texas. I do not know this for fact, but I suppose if one cared it wouldn't be all that difficult to find out.


I know the feds set the regs, but I always thought the state had a small say so in the matter of bag limits and season dates... like the feds would give the state a choice of bag limits and season dates as they see fit and the state could choose what it thought was best. (I'm probly wrong, just seemed like I read that somewhere one time.)


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Swamp Root said:


> I know the feds set the regs, but I always thought the state had a small say so in the matter of bag limits and season dates... like the feds would give the state a choice of bag limits and season dates as they see fit and the state could choose what it thought was best. (I'm probly wrong, just seemed like I read that somewhere one time.)


No, you're correct. There is some flexibility within the Federal framework. I have little doubt that the difference in MD limits between Texas and Louisiana in recent years is due to different flyways. The federal rules are framed by flyway.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

You're correct in that the states can choose how they set dates and bag limits, but it must be within federal guidelines. The 3 mottled limit was within federal guidelines. A friend of mine that works for a WMA in the Sabine area and is very familiar with the mottled duck issue sent this to me yesterday... Levelwind knows who he is.

"Been reading the mottled duck topic on 2cool. If you get the chance or want to you can tell them the reason Louisiana got to kill 3 mottled ducks is because they have much more habitat and their population is much larger. Their population is at least 5 times larger than that of Texas according to survey numbers. I can't register on 2cool cause all I have is an aol account and they're not allowed. 

From what I've been told bout 17% of the mottled ducks banded in Texas are killed by hunters, with 30% of those being killed in Louisiana, that's why they're having to drop their limit down to 1 ."


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I can vouch for the numbers in La. compared to all the Real estate I have hunted in Texas. WOW, would be a word that comes to mind. We have a large supply of Mottled D's no doubt. 
Good info Capn!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

capn said:


> You're correct in that the states can choose how they set dates and bag limits, but it must be within federal guidelines. The 3 mottled limit was within federal guidelines. A friend of mine that works for a WMA in the Sabine area and is very familiar with the mottled duck issue sent this to me yesterday... Levelwind knows who he is.
> 
> "Been reading the mottled duck topic on 2cool. If you get the chance or want to you can tell them the reason Louisiana got to kill 3 mottled ducks is because they have much more habitat and their population is much larger. Their population is at least 5 times larger than that of Texas according to survey numbers. I can't register on 2cool cause all I have is an aol account and they're not allowed.
> 
> From what I've been told bout 17% of the mottled ducks banded in Texas are killed by hunters, with 30% of those being killed in Louisiana, that's why they're having to drop their limit down to 1 ."


Thanks for posting that, Capn, and thanks to our freind from the East for providing it. He's an authority on MD's and always has good info. I always assumed that La had more the we do, but five times is impressive. Makes me wonder what the Fla population is.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I am very surprised to hear that of the mottled ducks banded in Texas, 30% of the band returns come from Louisiana. That is a much higher percentage than I would have guessed. I would have to theorize, in my best wannabe armchair biologist voice, that habitat issues in Texas are forcing a fair percentage of our mottleds into Louisiana.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

capn said:


> I am very surprised to hear that of the mottled ducks banded in Texas, 30% of the band returns come from Louisiana. That is a much higher percentage than I would have guessed. I would have to theorize, in my best wannabe armchair biologist voice, that habitat issues in Texas are forcing a fair percentage of our mottleds into Louisiana.


I would not say our habitat is forcing them into Louisiana, I would say that hunting pressure between Galveston and Sabine forces them. Think about how many WMA's that are open to the public in this area... then think about ALL the private land in Louisiana, therefore all the land that is not hunted and pressured on a regular basis. I have killed 12 banded Mottled ducks in my life and all were banded at J.D. Murrphy WMA, these kills ranged any where from High Island to Johnson's Bayou.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Swamp Root said:


> I have killed 12 banded Mottled ducks in my life and all were banded at J.D. Murrphy WMA, these kills ranged any where from High Island to Johnson's Bayou.


You can't have any more.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Levelwind said:


> You can't have any more.


HAHA thats been usually between one and two per year...killed my first banded bird when I was 13 years old at J.D. Murphy Salt Unit, and thats where the majority has come from... I have also killed two with $100 reward bands... one came from a rice field in Winnie and one came from a crawfish pond in Anauhac.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Interesting thread guys. I've never killed a Mottled. Have been fortunate to hunt Oak Grove, down in Cameron a coupla times over the last two years, and that was the bird I wanted.

We do have them here on the farm, usually 3-4 nesting pairs. Could kill them during teal season easily, but after the teal season, they become very very wise. ONE was killed here last year. I see 'em from time to time scouting, but it just doesn't happen. I'm too far north.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Hunting in extreme south Texas in the 70's we considered mottleds to be a nuisance duck. They looked like blacks or mallards but they acted more like a merganser. Not all of them, but about 1 out of 3 that we killed had been feeding in ditches on snails and minnows instead of the readily available vegetation and grain. They tasted just like you would expect, nasty. So, even though they were 20 pointers and we had them in the decoys on every hunt, after a season or two of disappointing duck dinners we left them alone. They did make great live decoys swimming around in the spread though.


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67 (Mar 14, 2006)

*MOTTLED*

Makes a Great Wall Hanger!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

capn said:


> You're correct in that the states can choose how they set dates and bag limits, but it must be within federal guidelines. The 3 mottled limit was within federal guidelines. A friend of mine that works for a WMA in the Sabine area and is very familiar with the mottled duck issue sent this to me yesterday... Levelwind knows who he is.
> 
> "Been reading the mottled duck topic on 2cool. If you get the chance or want to you can tell them the reason Louisiana got to kill 3 mottled ducks is because they have much more habitat and their population is much larger. Their population is at least 5 times larger than that of Texas according to survey numbers. I can't register on 2cool cause all I have is an aol account and they're not allowed.
> 
> From what I've been told bout 17% of the mottled ducks banded in Texas are killed by hunters, with 30% of those being killed in Louisiana, that's why they're having to drop their limit down to 1 ."


Wow, That's interesting! That's a lot of birds leaving us.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

huntinguy said:


> Interesting thread guys. I've never killed a Mottled. Have been fortunate to hunt Oak Grove, down in Cameron a coupla times over the last two years, and that was the bird I wanted.
> 
> We do have them here on the farm, usually 3-4 nesting pairs. Could kill them during teal season easily, but after the teal season, they become very very wise. ONE was killed here last year. I see 'em from time to time scouting, but it just doesn't happen. I'm too far north.


Do you get any true black ducks up where you are? If you want a mottle, go the 1st week of the season.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

We went to Stuttgart, Arkansas a few years ago, and they had a True Black Duck mounted in the lodge. They said they don't normally kill very many, but they do kill some... very pretty bird, kinda like a mottled duck, but noticable differences in size and coloration.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Barbarian - We do on rare occasion see/kill blacks up here, true blacks not mottled.

As for going the first week of the season, I don't have much choice on the dates that I get invited on, Oak Grove isn't that kinda place. I just count myself fortunate to be invited once or twice a year lol.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Growing up in SW LA, the true black always had a closed season,but we could kill plenty of 'black mallards'. I was always told to not worry, a GW wouldn't write a ticket for a true black south of I-10. Not sure if the same would apply here in TX or even in today's world. I did kill a couple of true black ducks in New Jersey a few years back. We saw them moving around in a marsh and the locals told us no way, but if we really wanted to try, they would drop us off but they weren't wasting there time. We took 3-4 decoys and camped under a bush in the marsh. I think we killed 2-4, don't remember exactly. I know we each killed at least 1 (2). Those locals thought we were the sh$%# after they saw our kill, but we already knew that. LOL I have a mottle and the black mounted side by side. I'll try and post a picture to show the difference. Was always told it had to be a biologist, but after seeing them side by side, biologist not needed.


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*mottle ducks*

Mottle ducks are extremely easy to identify even on the wing. If you can't identify them you shouldn't be hunting by yourself.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

**** if Sammy can ID em you know they easy to ID. Whats up Sammy-Rudy


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

grand poobah said:


> Mottle ducks are extremely easy to identify even on the wing. If you can't identify them you shouldn't be hunting by yourself.


What he said, they will always be Black Mallards to me, I was a personal friend of TPW Bio Stutz, I have been on a cpl of banding trips with the guys from JD Murphreys in the late 70s n early 80s.....WW


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Barbarian said:


> LOL I have a mottle and the black mounted side by side. I'll try and post a picture to show the difference. Was always told it had to be a biologist, but after seeing them side by side, biologist not needed.


That's great. I've always wanted the same, with a greenhead. Have killed all three but I wanted them all banded. Time in life not to be so picky!


----------

